# If you have a high body fat, lose the fat before gaining mass!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:If you have a high body fat, lose the fat before gaining mass! I really want to gain more muscle, but I???m afraid I will gain fat. I???m not your typical skinny guy. I???m thin, but I also have a large stomach and some love handles. I recently got my body fat measured and it???s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

